# Weight GAIN anavar clen t3 peptides



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 3, 2014)

I am on week 4 of anavar and week 2 plus a few days on clen t3,-peptides (melatonan 2, hgh frag, sermolin and ipomarelin
I have gained 8 lbs in the last 2 weeks
I am at the highest weight I've ever been and I am totally freaked out
5"6 143lbs
Starting weight was 135lbs
My goal was was 130lbs
Should I cut out the var? I'm so confused don't want to quit all together but don't want to keep gaining a lb a day what the he k?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 3, 2014)

How is your diet? Also yea you could drop the Var. It is the most faked steroid i know of.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 3, 2014)

may need pics to verify...


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 3, 2014)

How do I post pics . My diet is clean but I'm not dieting like I should be , competition style . I've been the same weight my whole life and I'm 30 now always had a lean toned physique but been in gym 2 years and wanted MORE toning so I started this cycle. If anything with eating better I should be losing weight no?
So If I drop anavar my results may be better with clen t3 and peptides ?


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 3, 2014)

I eat a mixture of go lean and banana 
Yogurt and berries 
Huge Salads usually with  avocado berries nuts and either tuna or boiled chicken breast 
Ezekiel bread and Pb
Lean meats and veggies
Shakes or Protein bars 1 a day
I know it's not a low carb diet by any means but it's healthy
And I've never had to watch what I eat I have cut out all the extra junk like muffins donuts chocolate ice cream  that I used to eat and still this is first time I have weighed this much


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm sorry but you stacked a steroid, a thyroid medication, a prescription broncho dilator and a stack of peptides to lose 5 lb? No offense, but SERIOUSLY?

Var is a steroid.  You will gain muscle mass. Sure, the idea is that you will drop bodyfat, but it certainly isn't a "weight loss protocol". 

If you are eating enough that would be promoting muscle hypertrophy YES you are going build muscle. 

And yes, there is always a fun chance that your "var" might be something else, like dbol.

Are you noticing any androgenic sides - including voice crack or change, immediate water weight increase? These things would make me think you got some dbol instead of var.

Otherwise, not knowing anything about your diet - particularly the total cals and a typical day's meal plan, I can't tell you if that is the source. But mostly I think all the drugs are MASSIVE overkill for a 5 lb weight loss that could be achieved w/ a few basic diet tweaks and maybe 3 20 min cardio sessions / week.

At 5'6" and 135 lb, I'm guess you're probably not a muscular person, guessing possible low estrogen / or higher testosterone --> possibly a bit of a hard gainer? Throw some steroid in there and you may truly build fast. Just guessing. But still, whoever told you to load all this shit really doesn't know what they are talking about. I would just drop everything except maybe the peptides if you want stay on those. The rest is massive overkill.

I would also worry less about what the scale says and focus on getting your body composition to something that you like. More muscle will potentially weigh more because it is denser than bodyfat, but it also takes up less space - so you may see the scale go up, but you should also see things like your pants fitting better in the waist, maybe tighter in the quads. Same w/ your midsection, with your shoulders / delts building up more.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 3, 2014)

Probably would have been good with just clen for 5 pounds....

sent by owl


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for the answers been searching for some  for weeks now 
I am naturally toned always weighed more my lowest weight was 127 and was very skinny 
I wanted to lean out but also look ripped  and tone up my ass Instead I look maybe a bit more ripped in arms and stomach but weigh  more 
I'm gonna drop the var see if this will help... 
Thank u!


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 4, 2014)

I have been worried about the authenticity of the var myself but only side effects have been some acne like rash on my arms which is new for me , and my boobs have shrunk a bit. Another couple reasons I feel it best to drop it if I'm not seeing anything drastic
People tell me I look better and more fit but I just  feel thick ..gained an inch in thigh and waist since 2 weeks ago. Looks toned yeh but I don't wanna gain I wanna lose and rip . So clen t3 peptides alone will help with looking ripped as well as losing weight ? Thanks again guys 
Oh and I work out hard 4-5x a week including lots of cardio and weight training still couldn't lose a lb in last year without any meds :/ how do I post pics?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 4, 2014)

Have you ever ran just clen?  I'm just wondering why your jumping straight into a cocktail for 5 pounds 

sent by owl


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 4, 2014)

No never just clen and it's not just to lose 5lbs as I said I wanted to get ripped after so long in the gym I reached a plateau and wanted more which requires that strength increase and the extra omph a steroid can give . Definitely not just looking to lose5lbs but an  entire new look as well. Seems what I'm doing has just made me thicker so I'm gonna try clen t3 and peptides to see if I can get ripped ? That's basically my question will that be sufficient and prevent the thickness and weight gain anavar is giving me if it's even that causing it


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 4, 2014)

Clen isn't doin much either though over 2 weeks now nothing on lower dose then the shakes sweating fast heart rate etc were crazy first 2-3 days at 100mcg dose and now nothing again & my appetite is through the roof
Not sure what to do next ....


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, as a gym vet of 30+ years and 20 before I ever even knew you could compete, I call mega bullshit on the need to use steroids to make a change. People ignore the importance of a diet so much it makes me shake my head. It looks like you eat good quality stuff but I don't know what your total cals are or any of the details, or if you've done anything to modify your diet to produce the results you want. If you've never been particularly big before, then I'd guess you probably don't eat enough. It kinda sounds like you're a bit of a hard gainer, again guessing, but you gotta eat to grow. If you've never done a decent bulker diet, then you haven't been eating to grow. And steroids don't replace that.

My comment again - for what you want IMO you don't need the drugs. I dont' like when people recommend clen & t3 to "lose weight" - t3 is a thyroid medication. It also likes to metabolize both fat & muscle indescriminently, which means w/o a steroid to balance it, you're giving up good quality muscle mass as well. IMO if you drop the "var" or whatever it, and revisit your diet, you will probably drop the size, and possibly some water weight within some weeks. If you want to take stuff, I'd still say stick to the peptides.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sassy is the one to listen to for sure!!!


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you sassy I appreciate it I have already noticed how important and knowledgable  you are here! I am grateful for your help! 
With the peptides I am taking  , how long do results typically take, do they help get that cut look , what exactly will they do for me aside from this beautiful tan lol ,


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 8, 2014)

sassy69 said:


> Well, as a gym vet of 30+ years and 20 before I ever even knew you could compete, I call mega bullshit on the need to use steroids to make a change. People ignore the importance of a diet so much it makes me shake my head. It looks like you eat good quality stuff but I don't know what your total cals are or any of the details, or if you've done anything to modify your diet to produce the results you want. If you've never been particularly big before, then I'd guess you probably don't eat enough. It kinda sounds like you're a bit of a hard gainer, again guessing, but you gotta eat to grow. If you've never done a decent bulker diet, then you haven't been eating to grow. And steroids don't replace that.
> 
> My comment again - for what you want IMO you don't need the drugs. I dont' like when people recommend clen & t3 to "lose weight" - t3 is a thyroid medication. It also likes to metabolize both fat & muscle indescriminently, which means w/o a steroid to balance it, you're giving up good quality muscle mass as well. IMO if you drop the "var" or whatever it, and revisit your diet, you will probably drop the size, and possibly some water weight within some weeks. If you want to take stuff, I'd still say stick to the peptides.



Great post! I've been competing for 20 years, and the meds she stacked makes no sense to me. I also don't use t3, as I get shredded with food, and cardio. No need to tax my heart, and lose more muscle with a thyroid drug... Yes, she's retaining water. The gh peptides she's injecting did that. As for your earlier comment about the var possibly being dbol, I do feel sorry for you gals in this regard. Getting a heavy androgen vs a mild anabolic could be a train wreck in more ways than one... Scary!


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you I listened and cut out the clen t3 and anavar is cut out as well I am only on peptides
But you think it's the hgh frag peptide causing all the weight gain?


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 9, 2014)

gymbunnyvixen said:


> Thank you I listened and cut out the clen t3 and anavar is cut out as well I am only on peptides
> But you think it's the hgh frag peptide causing all the weight gain?



When I step on stage, I've long come off any and all peptides. Yes, they can cause water retention. I stop using GH 6 weeks out as yes, it thickens the skin, not to mention the water... I'm looking for a thin "saran wrap" looking skin at that point, and ALL peptides are gone long before then. Any other time I'm on GH all year as well as IGF. Long story short, you're retaining water from the hgh peptide. I'm obviously a male, and water retention is much less of an issue for me, so I feel for you gals in terms of this. Are you drinking water ALL day long? Have you ever used real green tea? By that, I mean raw green tea from Asia. Not some weak junk from wal mart. The green tea plus large amounts of ice cold water will help you with subcue water. Add in lemons to that ice water. Will help tighten the skin to a small degree as well. Diuretics I won't go into as I don't want you having electrolyte issues. Green tea is as strong of a diuretic as you need at the moment imo. Hope this helps


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you SO much for the detailed reply! I am so glad to be finally getting info . 

So water retention = scale gains ?

Also, how long does if take for the peptides to start showing, ie body changes? I'm going on a month this Friday. And again my cycle is melatonan2, hgh frag, sermorelin (weight loss) and ipomarelin (muscle gains) I was on ghrp6 for a week and my hunger was insatiable so I switched to ipomarelin. Hopefully I am also helping anyone with these notes. Melatonan 2 I have noticed working within 1 week. Now I am darker than I have ever been In my life !!! It's amazing. (Except for the dark freckles, but people say they're cute so whatever lol ) 

And as an update for anyone interested ;
I've lost 5 lbs in last week of being off anavar.but I'm still up 4lbs higher than what I started at.

Also another note for females
I got my period  3 times in a month. Possibly from anavar as well? I had just finished my time of month got on anavar and started a new period again. And then The day after I stopped my anavar  I got my period again. I almost went to rigours but assume it's the hormonal crap going on. Not gonna be going on that ever again. Unless it's peptides causing it. We will see now I guess 
Not sure it's  worth it to be on anavar for me and all the comments made here have secured my thoughts ...but perhaps u guys have a point and it wasn't var

Keep the postings coming please


----------



## gymbunnyvixen (Jun 10, 2014)

And sassy (or anyone else knowledgable on this) u suggested just staying with peptides & U clearly know what ur talking about so I am doing just that 
However I have another question aside from how long does it take to show changes in my body what is the most effective training for the peptides ? 
Do I do a lot of cardio or a lot of weight training or 50/50 of both for max effects from them? With clen I figured cardio is the best, anavar weight training so now I'm confused


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 10, 2014)

gymbunnyvixen said:


> Thank you SO much for the detailed reply! I am so glad to be finally getting info .
> 
> So water retention = scale gains ?
> 
> ...



The water retention will certainly show up when you step on the scales. My question, is what is the mirror saying? Scales aren't something I recommend living by. 

How long does it take for body changes to occur on peptides? Depends on your dose, how often you dose, and how you personally react to them. For me, the water is the first thing to show up. Lol! I don't use all of the newer stuff out there, just sticking with GH, and receptor grade IGF. 

As for your last question/comment, I'd much rather leave that one up to the gals here. Way over my head!


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 11, 2014)

RE: Water retention - yes = water weight on the scale.

RE: menstrual cycle - any sex hormone "supplement" is going to screw w/ your body's hormone levels. The female menstrual cycle runs on a 28 day calendar so anything that isn't "consistent" in terms of hormone flux or anything that affects any of the sex hormones (estro, test) can leave it w/ "not consistent" and it will respond by stopping completely, randomly spotting, starting, stopping, whatever. Even in the case of starting a new birth control pill - your OB/GYN will also tell you it can take up to 3 months from any change in that "consistent" environment before your menstrual cycle feels like things are stable enough to start up again.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

gymbunnyvixen,

Would you please post up your diet, that is, everything you eat and drink in one day?


----------

